# Throttle-Stop's "Turn On" button ?



## rebcabin (Feb 26, 2019)

The third button from the left at the bottom of Throttle-Stop's dialog box says "Turn On." However, at least some of Throttle-Stop's functionality seems always to be on. For instance, I can change the max attainable GHz of my CPU, as revealed in the Task Manager / Performance display, by toggling the checkbox labeled "Disable Turbo" in Throttle-Stop, and that functionality seems to work whether the "Turn On" button has been pressed or not. The only thing I found different is the message in the title bar. If "Turn On" hasn't been pressed, then the title bar at the top of Throttle-Stop's dialog box says "TS 8.70 - Monitoring." If "Turn On" has been pressed, then the title bar says "Throttle Stop 8.70."

So I'm curious: what does the "Turn On" button do? I know, it turns on throttle stop   But what functionality actually gets turned on and off with that button?


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 26, 2019)

Anything/everything it does.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 26, 2019)

In the early days of development, some users were scared to give ThrottleStop a try so it was a way to get the timid to try ThrottleStop. 

The Turn On button only controls 3 things.  Clock Modulation, Chipset Clock Modulation and Set Multiplier.  On many recent CPUs, you do not need to use any of these ThrottleStop features.  For many users, the Turn On / Turn Off button is obsolete so it might be removed someday.


----------



## mik (Mar 25, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> In the early days of development, some users were scared to give ThrottleStop a try so it was a way to get the timid to try ThrottleStop.
> 
> The Turn On button only controls 3 things.  Clock Modulation, Chipset Clock Modulation and Set Multiplier.  On many recent CPUs, you do not need to use any of these ThrottleStop features.  For many users, the Turn On / Turn Off button is obsolete so it might be removed someday.


Then the color of ThrottleStop's icon in taskbar does not matter?


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 25, 2019)

It only matters if you are using Clock Modulation, Chipset Clock Modulation or the Set Multiplier feature.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 27, 2019)

I want a mod that lets me add buttons to my wife ....  at this point, I'd really like a Mute button.


----------

